

Taking GNOME 3 to the next level (GNOME 3.6 features and screenshots) - cpeterso
https://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/taking-gnome-3-to-the-next-level/

======
switch007
"This is a big one, and it is something that has been on the drawing board for
a while. The lock screen has a single primary aim: to provide useful
functionality when the screen is locked."

Sorry, what? The primary aim of a lock screen is to prevent unauthorised
access. They're proposing to allow unauthorised people to change/pause songs
and view perhaps personal information (they say it's configurable, but Gnome's
"configurability" leaves a lot to be desired).

Also, you have to hit ESC to actually unlock, whereas now you can just start
typing your password. I unlock my screen 100s of times a day!

